# Eli and Colby



## tweek794 (Mar 17, 2009)

My pup is Eli and Colby does any one know how big she will get. The dad was a big boy but the mom got pregnant in her first heat so she was still small. Problem is i don't know how each bloodline grows so, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

what do you consider big?
How do you know it's Eli and Colby? Got papers?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I would guess extra medium...


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I would guess extra medium...


LMAO That is too funny


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Eli isn't a bloodline it was a dog, the bloodline is Boudreaux through Eli 

THIS was Eli
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=34

The bloodlines have been pretty distorted over the years. You best bet on how big he will get it to look at the parents not the bloodline. Also when he is 4month you can take that weight and multiply it by 2 and get a pretty good guess on how big he will get.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Good job bedlam! Excercising your apbt online I see... Your awesome!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

tweek794 said:


> My pup is Eli and Colby does any one know how big she will get. The dad was a big boy but the mom got pregnant in her* first heat* so she was still small. Problem is i don't know how each bloodline grows so, any help would be appreciated.


out of that wholoe post, that was the only thing that i actaully read! :rain:first heat??? iy yi yi :hammer:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Good job bedlam! Excercising your apbt online I see... Your awesome!


Heck I paid for it I'm gonna use it! lol


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

Eli was a dog but out of that dog came the Eli strain because of the traits he passed down. the bloodline is Boudreaux but if you wanted to specify which strain you would say, i have a good bred Eli dog for example. all that means is that Eli is in the pedigree lol.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

didnt realized it was already explained, sorry too slow


----------



## tweek794 (Mar 17, 2009)

I thought this is a place to learn about the breed not ask a question and get shit for it.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Who gave you shit?
You asked the question we answered, and yes we get a little weird and off topic sometimes but no one was rude or gave YOU flak for anything.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

you asked a question we cannot answer because we dont know what the mother looks like. more than likely if the father was big your dog will be big.
colby bloodline runs big most over 50 and Eli it just depends what other dogs are in the ped. do you have a pedigree we can look at and pics of the parents?
the mother if she was a year old already reached her maximum height she just needs to fill out, if that helps


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

tweek794 said:


> I thought this is a place to learn about the breed not ask a question and get shit for it.


uhhhhhh. ok.... didnt BBB adn Eliezer post info on ur dogs bloodlines???

anyway, do u have pis of the parents? that is USUALLY a good tool to go by.


----------



## tweek794 (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry about being rude, i read and took it the wrong way. I appriecate the answers. At least now i won't be as ignorant when talking my pup. I was asking about size because i wasn't sure which the pup would take after. The mom was about 30 or 40lbs if that, but no more. The dad was no less than 70lbs.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

tweek794 said:


> Sorry about being rude, i read and took it the wrong way. I appriecate the answers. At least now i won't be as ignorant when talking my pup. I was asking about size because i wasn't sure which the pup would take after. The mom was about 30 or 40lbs if that, but no more. The dad was no less than 70lbs.


wow big difference.... hmmm all u can do really is wait and see


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

At her first heat she may not have been done growing either. So she could potentially weigh more when full grown.

Chance are it will be a big pup


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Chance is your pup will be big, but not necessarily so. I have a female that weighs around 30 lbs. She's almost 15 months old. Her dad weighs 65 lbs and her mom weighs 55 lbs. her grandad weighs 90 lbs. So you just never know for sure. I thought she would be much bigger but she isn't. But the parents and grandparents are free eaters and house dogs . She isn't. She still eats about 3 cups of food a day and she is worked and exercised whereas the others are not. So it is not always genetics when it comes to size i guess.


----------



## Babycakes (May 20, 2021)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I would guess extra medium...





dan'sgrizz said:


> I would guess extra medium...


😂😂😂 extra medium!!


----------

